# Наше творчество > Авторские песни и совместные проекты >  Продолжаем мучить Logic

## steve.dog

Материал сыроватый, но для ознакомления сгодится. А мне еще придется попотеть с этой "рыбой". Опыта пока маловато, с Mac'ом ранее не имел радости общения, а тут всё и сразу обрушилось на мою голову, даст Бог, наверстаем!
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/748158/

----------


## Лев

> Материал сыроватый


Я только мечтаю о такой "сырости":rolleyes: Певунья хороша :Ok:

----------


## steve.dog

> Певунья хороша


Кстати, с нашего форума "особа", но мало кто её теперь вспомнит, если только "старички"... :biggrin:

----------


## Лев

> http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/748158/


Нет предела совершенству :Ok:

----------


## steve.dog

Совместная работа с поэтом Вадимом Хавиным (*Дядя Вадя*)
*ОСЕНЬ*

----------


## steve.dog

Еще одна свежая песенка, с претензией на Pop Dance, поёт моя хорошая знакомая, на раз и без Melodyne.
*СЕВЕРНЫЙ ВЕТЕР*

----------


## Лев

> СЕВЕРНЫЙ ВЕТЕР


Интересно звучит! :Ok:

----------


## steve.dog

*Лев*,
 Честно говоря, я в этом направлении мало чего понимаю, соцзаказ. :biggrin:

----------


## Лев

> Честно говоря, я в этом направлении мало чего понимаю, соцзаказ.


О направлениях пусть теоретики рассуждают:wink:

----------


## steve.dog

Отличный видеоролик, воодушевляет на новые подвиги!  :Ok:

----------


## steve.dog

*СЕВЕРНЫЙ ВЕТЕР* в новой редакции с другой исполнительницей.

----------


## steve.dog

Новая песенка в направлении блюз-рок *"Это слова"* на стихи Наташи Калининой.

----------


## Лев

> "Это слова"


Вкусно, кайфово :Ok:  Продолжай мучить - мука высшего сорта...:smile:

----------


## steve.dog

Подрулил последний *ТРЕК*.

----------

